# Brake hissing/vibration noise



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hissing sound may have been the brake vacuum booster. It could have been leaking vacuum, which is why you heard it.


----------



## jjackson082604 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah its the brake booster. I have the same hissing sound with my 2013. I took it to the dealership and they compared it a couple of cruze's. They said it was happening to all of them therefore Normal.


----------

